# Sargent Report 10/10/2015



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Got a late start Saturday due to sleeping in.

Made it down to the beach around 11 am. Slight North wind had waves down. There was clear evidence of a fish kill all down the beach. Mostly shad and a few hardheads. Jeep still stinks 

Got all the poles rigged up and in the holders about 11:15.

Had 4 freshly caught whiting in the bucket ready to go. Put a head on my wife's rig and set it out. No sooner than I had the second rod out she is hooked into a bull. This continued on for about 3 hours and I never got all my rods set out. 9 Bulls and all the 4-5lb Snot sharks we wanted to reel in.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going. I'm glad you got into some fish.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> Nice going. I'm glad you got into some fish.


Thanks...........I followed some sound advice. :clover:

An now I want 3 more AVets


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet carches! Who doesn't want three more new Avets?


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I had about the same experience Saturday and Monday. Except I had the top and doors off my jeep and drove through the shad before daylight for about 100 yards before I realized what it was....had shad filets all in my jeep. Had to pressure wash the entire inside. Still smells like fish. 

Monday I did find quite a few slot reds up in the first gut.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. Congratulations.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

davidluster said:


> I had about the same experience Saturday and Monday. Except I had the top and doors off my jeep and drove through the shad before daylight for about 100 yards before I realized what it was....had shad filets all in my jeep. Had to pressure wash the entire inside. Still smells like fish.
> 
> Monday I did find quite a few slot reds up in the first gut.


That's good to hear on the slots..........not the stinky jeep

I hope they stay as I am taking my dad and brother this weekend


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Wasn't good at all. But its a jeep! LOL

I am sure the reds will still be there. I wouldn't sit in one spot too long. I moved 4 times before finding the reds. I think they are up and down the surf just have to get past the slimers. All the ones I caught were in the just on edge of the 2nd bar and a low tide. casting from the beach.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

davidluster said:


> Wasn't good at all. But its a jeep! LOL
> 
> I am sure the reds will still be there. I wouldn't sit in one spot too long. I moved 4 times before finding the reds. I think they are up and down the surf just have to get past the slimers. All the ones I caught were in the just on edge of the 2nd bar and a low tide. casting from the beach.


same here

once the tide started back in they shut down.

I had a school move through and was going to get a video of it, but every rod went off and I didn't get to.


----------

